# Anyone else ever feel a plugged duct unclog?



## ladyleah (Mar 30, 2009)

Weird experience..had a clogged duct last night-- verrrrrry painful, hard, and tender in a large area of the breast (but also a hard lump as well)-- so I did what was suggested here (warm compress, "breast bath", etc...) and then nursed my LO (chin facing duct area). And I actually think that I felt it unclog as he was nursing! It was the weirdest thing! My breast was soft and the lump, pain, and hard area was gone when he was done...so I guess it all worked!

I just wondered if anyone else had felt one unclog before as well...or if it was normally more gradual? lolol

The things I wonder about these days....


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, I have had the same experience! It's soooo hard to put the baby to that painful breast, but when it clears? AHHHHHHH.
I have heard of some women pumping off a blockage and actually seeing thickened & stringy milk come out. I've never had that.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My right breast used to get plugged ducts all the time! I finally figured out that it would unclog if I soaked it in super hot water in the bath while dangling it downward and massaging. Gross little yogurt-like curds have actually come out before! The relief you feel when it unclogs is wonderful.


----------



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

I had one that would not go away, and one day the baby was nursing and it was quite painful, and then later I noticed a hole on my nipple! with a little blood, yikes! But it did feel better once that healed.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes. I seriously had one unclog once and milk just started shooting out. I yelled to DH to grab me a bottle and I got about an ounce collected from it. One of the craziest things I've experienced. I had been massaging it and all of the sudden I felt it unclog and it started spraying. I wasn't even touching it anymore, the milk just kept spraying on its own.


----------



## Gimme Pineapple (Sep 19, 2009)

I slept on my stomach a couple of weeks ago (idiot) and woke up feeling like my entire right breast was clogged.The whole thing was hard and I ran a 102 degree fever for two days. It took 4 days to get my breast soft again. When DS was nursing, it would be fine, then feel like shards of glass coming out of my nipple. :-( I imagine that was the plugged milk passing.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

oh my gosh ... feeling that pass is the best feeling ever when i was in so much pain before!!

and i pumped it out and got TONS of milk. i almost felt like my nipple was going to explode from so much milk coming out LOL


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My dd had a funny latch and I used to get plugged ducts all the time. Often in the shower I would unplug it and I would literally spray milk all over the shower. Good times. Always made me laugh.


----------

